# FSU PRODUCTION & SCREENWRITING 2014FALL



## Yiding_GoFighting (Mar 31, 2014)

I believe FSU's motion picture arts also has a place here. But haven't seen any threads about it. Late is it is, I would like to post it and hope people who applied, accepted, wait listed to come and share their experiences! Okay!! The place is yours now!!


----------



## Yiding_GoFighting (Apr 26, 2014)

huh! Nobody! Pffh!


----------

